# Good Beer In Ipswich



## WSC (26/8/11)

Hi all,

Thought I would kick this off as a bit of a guide to what good beers are in Ipswich.

So....

LC Dreadnaught is in pint bottles and Cellarbrations Northside Bottlo (near The Strand Hotel) dont know if anywhere else in Ippy has this. Only limited amount. They also have Epic Hop Zombie which I think I heard won't be produced again til next year.

Bacchus Brewing QLD Ale has been delivered to the Yamanto Tavern hopefully go on Tap tomorrow.

Cheers,
Wade


----------



## Shed101 (26/8/11)

Hmmm ... there was a nice Brown Ale on at BrownDog's house last time I was in Ippy  

... but if that QLd Ale is the one with the wattle seed, etc, sounds pretty good to me!


----------



## WSC (26/8/11)

Shed101 said:


> Hmmm ... there was a nice Brown Ale on at BrownDog's house last time I was in Ippy
> 
> ... but if that QLd Ale is the one with the wattle seed, etc, sounds pretty good to me!



That's the one, wattle seed and Macadamia Nut infused Honey......reminds me of Macadamia Nut/Honey icecream!


----------



## WSC (28/8/11)

Forgot to mention Yamanto Tavern has alpha pale ale for only $3.50 a schooner. Bargain!


----------



## Bribie G (28/8/11)

Good beers on tap Caboolture/Morayfield/Bribie Island.......


Erm could you repeat the question again?


----------



## bigandhairy (28/8/11)

WSC said:


> Forgot to mention Yamanto Tavern has alpha pale ale for only $3.50 a schooner. Bargain!


Holy crap thats cheap. Hope theres still some left. 

bah


----------



## WSC (28/8/11)

bigandhairy said:


> Holy crap thats cheap. Hope theres still some left.
> 
> bah


2 full kegs


----------



## Snowdog (28/8/11)

I gotta make it out that way and pay a visit...


----------



## winkle (28/8/11)

> Good beers on tap Caboolture/Morayfield/Bribie Island.......


 :lol: 
That will be the day.
Does Sully's place (or Daz's) count?


----------



## WSC (30/8/11)

James Squire 150 lashes on tap at Yamanto.

Not bad, but nothing special.


----------



## WSC (11/9/11)

There is a few Octoberfest beers starting to arrive at Harry Browns.

I had an Erdinger Wheat version.

Nice drop too


----------



## WSC (1/10/11)

Harry Browns has an English Gluten Free beer in stock now.....AND........4 Degrees Pale Ale 5L Mini kegs....Giddy up.

I also here Cellarbtations North Ipswich have a solid range of Weinhenstephaner beers too ATM


----------



## WSC (7/10/11)

Cellarbrations Northside Cellars now has new beers from:

Bairds
Moylans
NRREBRO BRYGHUS

Not very often you see these beers in QLD let alone Ippy.


----------



## The Scientist (7/10/11)

Rochefort 8 & 10 selling cheep at Harry Browns - Yamanto


----------



## The Scientist (7/10/11)

WSC said:


> That's the one, wattle seed and Macadamia Nut infused Honey......reminds me of Macadamia Nut/Honey icecream!



The honey is actually from bees which collect the pollen from the Macadamia tree during blossom. No infusion but does have a unique taste, great stuff.


----------



## WSC (10/10/11)

The Scientist said:


> The honey is actually from bees which collect the pollen from the Macadamia tree during blossom. No infusion but does have a unique taste, great stuff.



That's better as at least then it doesn't have any nuts, or traces.

That beer reminds me of Macadamia Nut and Honey Icecream!


----------



## WSC (23/10/11)

Another beer night on Nov 9th at Yamanto Tavern. $35. The feature brewery is Burleigh Brewing Co.

Tickets are limited, call 3294 4400 to book.


----------



## WSC (10/11/11)

Drinking Little Creatures Big Dipper........still heaps left at Harry Brown Yamanto when most Brissy shops have sold out........don't tell too many people!


----------



## WSC (16/3/12)

Next Friday Craft Beer is taking over Yamanto Tavern for the weekend.

All Gold, XXXX, New etc will be off all weekend and the Critics Choice beers will be on tap and in stubbies.

I hear Feral Hop Hog is on it's way too.

Details Here:
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Yamanto-Tave...03853989?ref=ts


----------



## winkle (16/3/12)

WSC said:


> Next Friday Craft Beer is taking over Yamanto Tavern for the weekend.
> 
> All Gold, XXXX, New etc will be off all weekend and the Critics Choice beers will be on tap and in stubbies.
> 
> ...


Almost worth the train trip from hell Wade  

eff it: I may turn up


----------



## WSC (16/3/12)

winkle said:


> Almost worth the train trip from hell Wade
> 
> eff it: I may turn up



You should, at least at some stage over the weekend.

I'll be in Sydney unfortunately.

PS. It's a train trip and a cab or bus. If enough people are keen maybe Thirsty Critters might bus people out on one of the days. You would need 10 people though I reckon.


----------



## WSC (28/3/12)

http://www.qt.com.au/story/2012/03/28/chee...st-craft-beers/

QT story on this weekends festivities at Yamanto Tavern.


----------



## WSC (11/4/12)

I'm enjoying the Hop Hog and other Feral beers from Harry Browns tonight!

I also heard they are running down stocks of some of the lesser imported beers to make room for more Aussie craft beers!


----------



## jameson (12/4/12)

WSC said:


> I'm enjoying the Hop Hog and other Feral beers from Harry Browns tonight!
> 
> I also heard they are running down stocks of some of the lesser imported beers to make room for more Aussie craft beers!



Do you know Wade if the Eatons hill Harry Brown's is the same company? I have seen them with a few craft beers about six months ago.


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (12/4/12)

Not the same Jameson, Prince Alfred and Yamanto are the same out in Ipswich.


----------



## WSC (12/4/12)

jameson said:


> Do you know Wade if the Eatons hill Harry Brown's is the same company? I have seen them with a few craft beers about six months ago.


Dan is spot on different owners.

We are lucky in Ippy having PA and Yamanto as well as the Strand in north Ipswich. We are also having another pub reopening soon with craft beer.


----------



## jameson (12/4/12)

No worries lads. One can only wish there was a decent bottle shop on the north side.


----------



## WSC (13/4/12)

There is a beer academy course on at Yamanto on April 18th.

http://www.beeracademyoz.com/90-minute-tastings

They still have 6 or so taps with craftbeer flowing too.


----------



## WSC (18/4/12)

Critics Choice Craft Beer Dinner April 24th at Yamanto Tavern 7pm.

The next day is a public holiday!!!!!!!!!

4 Courses

Critics Choice Beers matched with each course:

Feral Hop Hog
Bridge Rd Saison
Holgate Temptress Chocolate Porter
Little Creatures Pale Ale
Stone and Wood Pacific Ale
Murrays Angry Man Pale Ale

$60 per person

http://www.facebook.com/fourheartsbrewing#...11542815523102/


----------

